# editer le fichier etc/hosts



## gtraxx (2 Avril 2008)

Bonsoir je cherche désespérément a avoir la permission d'éditer le fichier hosts pour ajouter mes adresses locals.
Seul problème lorsque je l'ouvre sous textedit je n'ai pas les droits suffisant pour l'enregistrer ce qui est tout a fais normal, je suis habitué sous linux avec la commande sudo "logiciel text" /etc/hosts
Seul problème je ne trouve pas comment ouvrir le fichier en super admin et par le terminal je suis d'autant plus perdu vu que les commandes de celui-ci m'échappe totalement.
Une idée ?


----------



## tsss (2 Avril 2008)

Hello,

soit en lançant Terminal puis en tapant :

MacBook-Pro-de-ju:~ plop$ sudo vim /etc/hosts
avec vim, esc+i pour insérer, esc puis x! pour enregistrer et quitter)

soit, toujours dans le Terminal en tapant:

MacBook-Pro-de-ju:~ plop$ su -
Password: (ton mot de passe root)
MacBook-Pro-de-ju:~ root# vim /etc/hosts

et hop !


----------



## David_b (2 Avril 2008)

gtraxx a dit:


> Une idée ?



 
ben... sudo fonctionne


----------



## gtraxx (2 Avril 2008)

j'ai essayer avec vim mais esc et x! pour enregistrer ne fais rien du tout :rateau:
Et s'il y as des tutos pour utiliser vim et une liste des commandes terminal ce serai sympa


----------



## David_b (2 Avril 2008)

gtraxx a dit:


> j'ai essayer avec vim mais esc et x! pour enregistrer ne fais rien du tout :rateau:
> Et s'il y as des tutos pour utiliser vim et une liste des commandes terminal ce serai sympa



"sudo nano" moins complexe que Vim et il suffira pour le fichier host


----------



## tsss (2 Avril 2008)

gtraxx a dit:


> j'ai essayer avec vim mais esc et x! pour enregistrer ne fais rien du tout :rateau:
> Et s'il y as des tutos pour utiliser vim et une liste des commandes terminal ce serai sympa


Normal, j'ai oublié un truc:
pour quitter esc, puis :x! 




David_b a dit:


> "sudo nano" moins complexe que Vim et il suffira pour le fichier host



... la guerre des éditeurs de texte sous terminal  vim c'est bien


----------



## gtraxx (2 Avril 2008)

Quel sont les raccourci clavier sous nano pour enregistrer , quitter , couper ?


----------



## David_b (2 Avril 2008)

tsss a dit:


> ... la guerre des éditeurs de texte sous terminal  vim c'est bien



Emacs, tu veux dire


----------



## tsss (2 Avril 2008)

gtraxx a dit:


> Quel sont les raccourci clavier sous nano pour enregistrer , quitter , couper ?



ils sont dans l'éditeur !
edit: ^X Exit ---> ctrl+X=Exit 



David_b a dit:


> Emacs, tu veux dire



je cite ....
"Dans la culture UNIX, Emacs est traditionnellement l'un des deux belligérants de la guerre des éditeurs, son opposant étant Vi (ou son équivalent amélioré Vim)."
ayé, les dés sont lancés, ce fil va déchaîner les passions !


----------



## gtraxx (2 Avril 2008)

voila lol j'ai editer le fichier et enregistrer va falloir que je m'habitue a mon mac si vous avez d'autre liens pour de la documentation sur le terminal ce serai sympa.
PS: quel commande pour relancer le reseau vu que j'ai modifier le fichier hosts 
merci a vous


----------



## tsss (2 Avril 2008)

gtraxx a dit:


> voila lol j'ai editer le fichier et enregistrer va falloir que je m'habitue a mon mac si vous avez d'autre liens pour de la documentation sur le terminal ce serai sympa.
> PS: quel commande pour relancer le reseau vu que j'ai modifier le fichier hosts
> merci a vous



je dirais ifconfig en0 down puis ifconfig en0 up si c'est sur ethernet, mais hum normalement hosts est lu en dynamique (je crois/je suppose) donc nul besoin de relancer le reseau, sinon le plus simple prèf système>réseau>là doit y avoir un conecter/déconnecter non?


----------



## gtraxx (2 Avril 2008)

Au pire je relance la machine, maintenant je vais essayer de placer mon virtualhost que j'avais sous linux et l'adapter pour mamp


----------



## gtraxx (3 Avril 2008)

sa ne fonctionne pas j'ai relancer la machine et si je fais un ping j'ai une réponse négative pourtant tout est correct je comprend pas


----------



## Kikila (4 Avril 2008)

gtraxx a dit:


> sa ne fonctionne pas j'ai relancer la machine et si je fais un ping j'ai une réponse négative pourtant tout est correct je comprend pas


Je ne comprend pas non plus, un ping nom_de_lhote devrais te renvoyer l'adresse ip du fichier host (genre si tu as mis 192.168.1.1  www.apple.com, tu dois avoir : PING www.apple.com (192.168.0.2): 56 data bytes. et non pas : PING www.apple.com.akadns.net (17.149.160.10): 56 data bytes.
Moi j'ai modifié le fichier plusieurs fois pour par raconter de bêtise, en je n'ai pas redémarré ni le terminal ni le réseau ni la machine. C'est logique car la recherche DNS est dynamique et passe automatiquement par le fichier host avant d'attaquer les serveurs DNS.

Pour ce qui est du terminal tu peux faire un man commande, et pour la documentation de bash :
/usr/share/doc/bash/bash.html ou /usr/share/doc/bash/bash.pdf en anglais évidemment

il existe aussi une application cocoa "ManOpen"


----------



## maousse (4 Avril 2008)

j'ai l'impression que tu mélanges des choses :


- ton fichier /etc/hosts
c'est pour qu'au niveau de ton système, il sache que tonsite.dev est sur ta machine
donc tu rajoutes une ligne comme ça en bas de ce fichier:

```
127.0.0.1 monsite.dev
```
et c'est tout pour cela (depuis léopard, pas besoin de faire un dnsflush, c'est pris en compte par le système immédiatement)

si tu testes un ping, ça donne :

```
$ ping monsite.dev
PING monsite.dev (127.0.0.1): 56 data bytes
64 bytes from 127.0.0.1: icmp_seq=0 ttl=64 time=0.108 ms
64 bytes from 127.0.0.1: icmp_seq=1 ttl=64 time=0.086 ms
```

- tes virtualhosts :
les directives sont à placer dans le fichier de config pour apache (rien à voir avec /etc/hosts, qui est pour la résolution de noms du système entier).


----------



## Kikila (5 Avril 2008)

maousse a dit:


> j'ai l'impression que tu mélanges des choses :
> 
> 
> - ton fichier /etc/hosts
> ...



On peut aussi s'en servir  pour créer des "alias" de nom de machine sur un réseau ou pour re-diriger une requête sur un ordinateur précis.

pour résoudre une adresse internet, le système interroge : 1 le fichier host, 2 la base netinfo, 3 le DNS de ta connexion internet (en fonction des paramétrages réseau)

ce qui fait que le premier qui revoie une adresse valide à raison, on peut par exemple rediriger toutes les requêtes sur apple.com sur microsoft.com en bidouillant le fichier host même si ces une mauvaise blague


----------



## maousse (5 Avril 2008)

Kikila a dit:


> pour résoudre une adresse internet, le système interroge : 1 le fichier host, 2 la base netinfo, 3 le DNS de ta connexion internet (en fonction des paramétrages réseau)



exact, sauf que depuis 10.5, la base NetInfo n'existe plus.


----------



## gtraxx (6 Avril 2008)

Ben j'ai résolut l'affaire , j'ai bien editer etc/hosts car dans la config d'apache cela ne servais pas a grand chose, j'utilise mamp en plus car je voulais pas recompiler apache, php et mysql du système juste pour avoir PDO.
MAis c gentil de m'avoir aider, en fin de compte c vraiment comme linux lol c moi qui me prennais la tête pour rien.
Par contre j'ai tjrs pas trouvé un pense bête de la liste des commande shell c dommage


----------



## tsss (6 Avril 2008)

quelques commandes Unix


----------



## mgouache (11 Novembre 2008)

Je reviens sur le sujet pour ne pas en créer un nouveau, j'aimerais modifier mon fichier host, ais je ne me sens vraiment as à l'aise avec terminal.
J'ai affiché les fichier caché avec tinkertool pour trouver le fichier hosts que je me suis empressé de modifier. Cependant apparait le message d'erreur suivant : 
"Le document hosts na pas pu être enregistré. Vous ne possédez pas les autorisations daccès suffisantes.
Pour afficher ou modifier vos autorisations daccès, sélectionnez lélément dans Finder puis choisissez Fichier > Lire les informations."
Ce que j'ai fait. Jai autorisé lecture et écriture à tout le monde, mais toujours le même message d'erreur. 
Une idée ?


----------



## tsss (11 Novembre 2008)

Tu dois être "root" (superuser) pour modifier ton fichier hosts, regarde le second post !
je te conseil aussi de faire une copie de ton fichier host d'origine via la commande *cp*, 

cp /etc/hosts /etc/hosts.old


----------



## mgouache (11 Novembre 2008)

merci beaucoup je m'en suis sorti grâce à ton aide, il suffisait de se plonger un peu dedans


----------

